
List of April Fools Day Announcements (2018) - crivabene
Instead of cluttering the front page with fake product announcements, let&#x27;s just post them in here instead. One thread where each top-level comment is just a title and a link.
======
crivabene
ROCK 'EM SHOCK 'EM ROBOTS: TESLA VS. EDISON:
[https://www.thinkgeek.com/product/krvu/](https://www.thinkgeek.com/product/krvu/)

FORTNITE R/C BATTLE BUS:
[https://www.thinkgeek.com/product/krvv/](https://www.thinkgeek.com/product/krvv/)

~~~
martzcodes
Rick and Morty Screaming Sun Alarm Clock
[https://www.thinkgeek.com/product/krvn/](https://www.thinkgeek.com/product/krvn/)

(I would legit buy this)

~~~
jotjotzzz
I would buy all of these too! They should sell it! It's awesome.

------
karmelapple
Standolier portable standing desk by Twelve South

[https://www.twelvesouth.com/product/family/standolier](https://www.twelvesouth.com/product/family/standolier)

~~~
gitgud
This looks like they took this idea scarily seriously.

~~~
karmelapple
TwelveSouth makes fantastic products, so I'm sure they put plenty of thought
into this, too :)

------
arangelov
Introducing Google Cloud Hummus API - Find your Hummus!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_5X6N6DHyk&feature=share](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_5X6N6DHyk&feature=share)

------
crivabene
Google Maps Where’s Waldo?

[https://www.blog.google/products/maps/wheres-waldo-find-
him-...](https://www.blog.google/products/maps/wheres-waldo-find-him-google-
maps/)

------
Findeton
Deprecating Raw Pointers in C++20

[http://www.bfilipek.com/2018/04/deprecating-
pointers.html](http://www.bfilipek.com/2018/04/deprecating-pointers.html)

------
crivabene
Honda Sixth Sense

[https://youtu.be/blaL64WbI2s](https://youtu.be/blaL64WbI2s)

------
crivabene
Tetris coming to Julia language for v1.0

[https://julialang.org/blog/2018/04/tetris-and-
you](https://julialang.org/blog/2018/04/tetris-and-you)

------
crivabene
Burger King’s Chocolate Whopper

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXf2ct7C2fQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXf2ct7C2fQ)

------
v4n4d1s
Stackoverflow added a rubber duck
[https://i.imgur.com/t1468Bt.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/t1468Bt.jpg)

~~~
gitgud
That was a joke? That was super annoying haha I feel dumb.

------
zodiac
Ethereum announces an official stablecoin

[https://blog.ethereum.org/2018/04/01/announcing-world-
trade-...](https://blog.ethereum.org/2018/04/01/announcing-world-trade-francs-
official-ethereum-stablecoin/)

IMO, not quite as good as the 2017 one

~~~
codemagic
2017 one: [https://blog.ethereum.org/2017/04/01/ethereum-dev-
roundup-q1...](https://blog.ethereum.org/2017/04/01/ethereum-dev-roundup-q1/)

------
crivabene
Google Files Go Bad Joke detector

[https://www.blog.google/topics/next-billion-users/no-
laughin...](https://www.blog.google/topics/next-billion-users/no-laughing-
matter-files-go-introduces-bad-joke-detector/)

------
ch0wn
[https://mail.haskell.org/pipermail/ghc-
devs/2018-April/01555...](https://mail.haskell.org/pipermail/ghc-
devs/2018-April/015557.html)

Proposal: Professionalizing GHC Development

------
artpar
[https://go-review.googlesource.com/c/go/+/103862](https://go-
review.googlesource.com/c/go/+/103862)

Golang blockchain implementation

------
codemagic
StackOverflows's QuackOverflow:
[https://stackoverflow.com/](https://stackoverflow.com/) (it's in the bottom
right of all pages)

------
crivabene
Brewolingo, by Duolingo: drink a beer, learn a language

[http://brewolingo.duolingo.com/](http://brewolingo.duolingo.com/)

------
crivabene
T-Mobile Sidekicks

[https://www.t-mobile.com/offers/sidekicks](https://www.t-mobile.com/offers/sidekicks)

------
arangelov
Introducing Google Wind

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAwL0O5nXe0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAwL0O5nXe0)

~~~
crivabene
This was last year’s ;)

------
nchudleigh
[https://cli.growsumo.com](https://cli.growsumo.com)

------
LarryMade2
TumblCoin Tracker in Tumblr. (shows up as a rotating coin on your dashboard)

